
Softbank tells customers to not have sex or ‘indecent behavior’ with robot - r0h1n
http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/world/archives/2015/09/27/2003628721
======
schoen
Google has some famously challenging decisions to make about software for
self-driving cars (like real-life versions of trolley problems, where the car
has to choose between hitting one person or another person). It seems home
robot developers will also have some challenging decisions about how robots
should react to sexual situations. Whatever decisions they make may disturb or
upset some customers.

Robot makers could also face a challenge about discreetly conveying to
customers whether (or how) a robot can be used for sexual purposes, without
upsetting other users who don't like the idea.

